# Newbie - just started on Progynova



## smamfer (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am new here and after what feels like endless months of tests, more tests, polyp removal operations and being prodded and poked till I've lost all sense of dignity, I am finally at the point where we have a donor ready and should be looking at ET in the next couple of weeks.

I've been reading through some of the threads in here and its great to see so much positive support. I am 45 and sadly didn't meet the man of my dreams until I'd hit my 40's by which time conceiving naturally just didn't happen for us. So we have been attending The Bridge clinic up at London Bridge. Keeping my fingers crossed for a good result whilst trying not to get my hope up incase first time round does not work. 

It'd be great to hear from other 40+ women who have had successful donor egg transplants and how the experience was for them.


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Smamfer,

If you are on the progynova then you can't be too far away - very exciting! When we decided to start trying for a baby we had no idea that donor eggs would be the way that we would have our family, but we have no regrets and wouldn't change our little girl for anything. There is a whole section on here for ladies undergoing DE treatment where you will get lots of support. The hardest part is waiting to see if the embryos stick as the drugs and their side effects really mess with your head. 

Hope it works for you too!

Caroline


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Smamfer!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Good luck with your upcoming treatment!! I have been marked down as unexplained and had successful treatment with my own eggs, so can't give you personal experiences with donor eggs, but I can give you a few links that I think might help you.

Donor conception ~ CLICK HERE There is also a sub section there for donor eggs.

TTC over 40 ~ CLICK HERE They have a thread full of success stories there!

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

London ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!            

Sue


----------



## Kennyb (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Smamfer,
Were together!!!
I am under the care ofEgg donation dept of bridge centre London as well and I'm currently in Spain for the rest of the treatment . My transfer was done last Tuesday and my blood test is on Thursday morning at the bridge centre.
I must admit it's not easy but Let's be positive.
Wish me Luck please .....The waiting period is hellllll!
KennyB


----------



## smamfer (Nov 14, 2013)

Ahh thanks guys, its great to hear from you all.

Not quite sure whats happening - I am on the Progynova and due to go for a scan on Friday to check the thickness of my womb lining but this evening I seem to have got my AF so dont think its going to tie for a fresh transfer with my donor - we had originally talked about it happening w/c 25 Nov. Now I am panicking that will have to have FET and that that will reduce our chances of success. Any advice much appreciated


----------



## smamfer (Nov 14, 2013)

Kennyb said:


> Hi Smamfer,
> Were together!!!
> I am under the care ofEgg donation dept of bridge centre London as well and I'm currently in Spain for the rest of the treatment . My transfer was done last Tuesday and my blood test is on Thursday morning at the bridge centre.
> I must admit it's not easy but Let's be positive.
> ...


You must be so excited and nervous all at the same time - I really hope it works out and you get your BFP on Thursday


----------



## smamfer (Nov 14, 2013)

Lil Elvis said:


> Hi Smamfer,
> 
> If you are on the progynova then you can't be too far away - very exciting! When we decided to start trying for a baby we had no idea that donor eggs would be the way that we would have our family, but we have no regrets and wouldn't change our little girl for anything. There is a whole section on here for ladies undergoing DE treatment where you will get lots of support. The hardest part is waiting to see if the embryos stick as the drugs and their side effects really mess with your head.
> 
> ...


Thanks Caroline - in light of whats going through my head this evening its great to hear something so positive - I am assuming thats a pic of your daughter as your avatar, she is gorgeous


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Smamfer,

Give your clinic a call in the morning so that they can advise you what to do. Hopefully all will be OK, but I know lots of ladies for whom the fresh DE cycles didn't work but the FETs did - including me. The most amazing one was a friend who was trying for a sibling when her clinic phoned and told her that a lone frozen embryo from a cycle which predated her daughter's birth was going to have to be destroyed as it was coming up to its 10 year anniversary. So she used it ..... and had another daughter earlier this year. 

Keep thinking positively because it really isn't the end if a FET is the way forward. I will keep everything crossed that all will still be OK. 

Take care!

Caroline


----------



## Kennyb (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi all my pregnancy test came out today positive but  the hcg level us quite liw 16.8. I've been asked to come for a repeat next week Monday.  Please keep me in your prayers . 
My love well wishes to you all .


----------



## smamfer (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi KennyB, 

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you - hope the weekend rushes by.  

After thinking AF had arrived then thinking it was a false alarm and increasing my progynova, it seems that my body is still heading towards a more substantial bleed   But being positive even if we have to go for FET good things can still happen. So trying to keep calm and relaxed for the scan tomorrow morning and then we will take it from there. 

xx


----------



## smamfer (Nov 14, 2013)

So far so good - got 4 fertilised eggs out of 13 from our donor looking at possible ET tomorrow morning at 10.30

Still bleeding a little so still worried about that


----------



## smamfer (Nov 14, 2013)

2 little embies on board now


----------

